# Muay Thai classes in Northumberland/Newcastle..



## RussNE

Can anyone suggest the best place to learn muay thai in the northeast?

Cheers


----------



## marc

Check this out:

http://www.sorthanikul.co.uk/default.php?page=home


----------

